# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v1.30.08 released. New line of ZTE Android smartphones added

## mohamed73

*Sigma Software v1.30.08 released. New line of ZTE Android smartphones added* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.30.08 is out!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Qualcomm Platform Update:*  1. *Direct unlock* and *Repair IMEI* for the new line of ZTE Android smartphones: ♦ *Blade V*
♦ *Blade E / V956*
♦ *N880F*
♦ *N880G*
♦ *N881E*
♦ *N909* Connect in *Download Mode*: on powered off device press and hold Vol+ Vol- then insert USB cable.
Find full manual and drivers at the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  2. *Repair security data file* for Qualcomm *Alcatel* smartphones. If Security data file in the device is missing or corrupted, after user's permission
it will be repaired. Be aware that it works with Alcatel devices only!  3. Fast direct unlock / Repair IMEI database updated with: ♦ *Motorola XT615:* 1 new firmware version
♦ *Blu Dash 3.5:* 1 new firmware version
♦ *ZTE V6000:* QB7211_80_Z5_SP_TSDCF315B_01
♦ *ZTE Skate:* GEN_MED_P743TV1.0.0B03
♦ *ZTE TQ150:* TQ150_TIM_FW_B15
♦ *ZTE N721:* N721_10_Z34_S_TSDCF215B_01   *MTK Platform Update:*  1. The following devices added to the list of supported: ♦ *Avvio 769* (MT6575) *♦ PCD 381* (MT6236)
♦ *Zonda Zm63*   Sigma - it's the best or nothing! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايمن2008

مشكورعلي المجهود الرائع

----------

